# TIVO Stream Purchase?



## Itcharus (Feb 8, 2015)

The Tivo web site states that the Stream is out of stock, and provides a link to Best Buy.

Best Buy has none available for sale, nor was I able to find another on-line retailer.

Is it safe to assume that the Tivo Stream is at the end of its product life cycle? 

Is a next generation Tivo streaming product in the pipeline?


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

I hadn't heard any such rumors... and it's hard to imagine the stream would be improved without a similar update to Roamio models that have it built in.

I can still find plenty of online and local stores with it in stock, so I'm thinking production may just have been disrupted and the higher volume retail channels have reached stockout.

Stream still seems too new (and too low margin) to warrant an update yet. Unless they've found cheaper components...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini/8505056.p?id=1218877893315&skuId=8505056


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

JWhites said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini/8505056.p?id=1218877893315&skuId=8505056


That is a mini- not a stream. Two different devices.


----------

